# Keyfob Range Fix



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

I just got back from North Penn Imports where they performed the keyfob antenna reroute that was mentioned in here by sandeepim. My experience with North Penn's service department could not have been any better and I'm not exaggerating. They knew their stuff, explained everything VERY WELL (Ralph) and were VERY courteous and professional (Pete & Hal). The antenna reroute took almost 2 hours to perform. The good news (at least I thought it was good news) is that it is actually a lot less involved than what I thought. I have a copy of the useless TSB that VWoA put out in September and was happy to find out that you don't even need to open up the front end to do this reroute. 
Here are the overall steps. 
1. Pop off the cover above the pedals. I'll post links to diagrams as soon as Bentley gets their act together and sends me the t-reg CDs I ordered from them.
2. There is a control module to the top-right of the gas pedal as you look at it. Remove the connectors from it and pull it out. This is what it looks like when it's out:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg
3. One of the connectors has a rear cover the you can pop off. Remove the rear connector cover to expose the wires. You should see something along these lines
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg
(Note, this picture is actually rotated 90 degrees counterclockwise. It was hard to hold the camera, the t-reg flashlight and still fit Ralph and myself in there so I could get the picture)
4. Next you need to find the clear wire. It's hard to see in the above photo but Ralph is actually pointing it out with a pick. This is the keyfob antenna wire. At this point you have 2 choices. Ralph said that for previous t-regs they did, they cut the existing antenna wire and simply attached a new one that gets routed up the A pillar. I asked him to leave the existing wire and to splice a new wire into it instead. 
5. Once you have the new wire attached, pry off the small plastic molding on the side of the fuse box cover and then pry off the cover to the fuse box.
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg
6. Run the wire below the steering wheel and out this hole:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg
Make sure you have enough wire to make it up the A pillar and to the roof. At this point you can tie down the wire under the steering wheel with twisty ties.
7. Run the wire up the A pillar by prying the rubber molding and A pillar cover, just enough to make room for the wire. Ralph said not to pry the A pillar covers off completely as they house an air bag. Basically, just make enough room to fit the new wire into. 
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg
The wire should be run up to about this point:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg

From this point on, I was not present so these are just assumptions on my part.
8. Replace the control module and re-attach all the connectors to it. 

9. Replace the cover above the pedals.

That's it, except for some "possible" hiccups. When Ralph pulled out the control module, we immediately got some warnings on the MFI. I believe it was "STOP IGNITION" (even though the vehicle was not running) in flashing red letters. I'm not sure if there were any warnings still showing when he first put the control module back and started the vehicle. I wasn't there for that part. There may be some codes that will need to be cleared with a VAG...
Results: The range is phenomenal! OK maybe that's exaggerating a bit but considering what Ive had for the past months, it truly is phenomenal. The reality is it works just like it should right now. No dead spots and reception from at least a few car lengths.
I have a feeling that this will become a new TSB, despite what the A-holes at VWoA told me on 11/18/2003 regarding the t-reg being "designed" to have this piss poor keyfob range and that there weren't gonna be any new TSB's. Ralph told me that it was North Penn's VW OTS (don't know what that stands for. Actually it could have been OTC... can't remember) that came up with this reroute. He also said that they've received a lot of calls about this, both from customers and from other dealerships and as of today, vwhub.com is still not passing this method on to other dealers. That's just doesn't make any sense to me but then again MOST of the stuff that VWoA does and says to their customers makes absolutely no sense. I can only think of one "possible" reason for VWoA to not make this more available but I won't list it here because I don't want to do any favors for them and give them an excuse for their piss poor customer service and response time.
Hope this helps and thanks again sandeepim and North Penn Imports.
Meat



_Modified by meatster at 1:25 PM 1-23-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

Excellent post. A few questions;
1) when you say splice the new wire, did they cut and splice the three together or do you think someone could just use a wire tap?
2) any idea what size wire they used? Or did they say that doesn't matter?
3) it is possible to run a wire under the dash to the other side of the car. Did they say anything about putting one on the other side too?
I may do this over the weekend or next week myself.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Excellent post. A few questions;
1) when you say splice the new wire, did they cut and splice the three together or do you think someone could just use a wire tap?


They didn't use a wire tap. They cut and spliced the 3 together. I don't think this matters though. I'd say do whatever is easiest because there really isn't a lot of room to work under there...

_Quote »_
2) any idea what size wire they used? Or did they say that doesn't matter?


Sorry, I didn't ask.

_Quote »_
3) it is possible to run a wire under the dash to the other side of the car. Did they say anything about putting one on the other side too?


They didn't say anything. If they can splice one wire, why not two? To be honest though, the reception is so GOOD right now, there really isn't any need to try to make it any better unless we have some sort of keyfob range contest;-) 
Meat
Btw, thanks for hosting the pics.
I may do this over the weekend or next week myself.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

I'm going to print this out and give it to my service rep for the next round of software fixes and $1000 oil change.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_I'm going to print this out and give it to my service rep for the next round of software fixes and $1000 oil change.

Gotta suck when your dealer charges you more for an oil change than a brake job;-)
Meat


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

Thanks meat! I'm going to do it to mine this weekend.


----------



## 20vA2jetta (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (Bill 2158)*

let me ask you guys this before you run off & re-wire you antenna's.what do you think that piece of wire is going to do to you if the side curtain airbag ever goes off?me personally,i don't want to know.probably damn near slice your face off!
just my .02 worth.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (20vA2jetta)*

Nice to see someone else thought about this as well. This is the one reason I was talking about in the original post regarding VWoA not rolling this out to their dealers. I guess the answer is it all depends where you run the wire in the A pillar... If it's more under the rubber molding side it should not pose a problem. If you stick it under the A pillar cover, you're asking for trouble...
Meat


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

This fix sounds GREAT. Also thanks for the excellent photos especially the one that shows the module is 315 Mhz in frequency. This would make one wave length antenna to be approx 37.5 inches. While the car metal body will make some capacity changes, it may be best to keep the wire you run a multi of 18.7 inches (half wave length). If I ever stop traveling, I'll try using a piece of coax and stop the shield as it passes the top of the dash and then run only the insolated center conductor 18.7 inches (half wave length) up the frame and ground the coax shield to the car body. However it sounds like it works well without all this extra RF technical thinking....... Probably use RG-179 75 ohm coax.


----------



## redealmaker (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

Does anyone know if this will help with the rear hatch unlock, not the one for the window but for the entire rear door? It seems that when I press the spot by the license plate to lift the whole door, it works somtimes and not others. I then have to jigle my keys in my pocket and then it works.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (redealmaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redealmaker* »_Does anyone know if this will help with the rear hatch unlock, not the one for the window but for the entire rear door? It seems that when I press the spot by the license plate to lift the whole door, it works somtimes and not others. I then have to jigle my keys in my pocket and then it works.

Yes, it fixes this dead spot.
Meat


----------



## Fred Garvin (Jan 15, 2004)

This is Awesome!! Thanks for the pics! I will be printing this and taking in to VW Svc. for viewing.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatst* »_1. Pop off the cover above the pedals. I'll post links to diagrams as soon as Bentley gets their act together and sends me the t-reg CDs I ordered from them.
2. There is a control module to the top-right of the gas pedal as you look at it. Remove the connectors from it and pull it out. 
er

OK..... I just pulled the T-reg into the garage, fired up the heater, and pulled off the cover above the pedals. There is *nothing* that resembles the module that you are talking about.
Do you have a V6 or V8? I have a V8 with the 4 zone climate. My only large bundle of wires is to the left rear wall (behind the parking brake release). One portion of it goes up into the dash, the other out through the firewall, and there is a third bundle coming off the other two that goes down under the carpet along side the dead pedal.
I can't find anything that looks like your picture. I wonder if the wiring is different depending on your engine and options?
Great post... I'll keep looking.
P.S. Sorry.... just looked at your signature.... V8!


_Modified by styx at 9:15 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (styx)*

Did you remove the big black cover under the dash above the pedals? Requires a Torx T25 to get the two screws off.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

Yes..... Used a torx 20 but it came off. Did you find the module?
Are there just the two connections... small circular and large oval?



_Modified by styx at 10:05 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (styx)*

OK, T20. It's too cold today to even go out in the garage and I'm out of kerosene for the heater. Maybe I'll look at work where I've got gas heat in the garage.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

There was a black module that is slid up into a holder under there.... (notice the slots on both sides) and it had hex nuts holding it where the screw holes are in the picture.
It did not seem to have anything that looked like the large bundle of wires/connector that is in the pics. There were a number of smaller connectors plugged into it.... and I could not see a large bundle of wires anywhere in the area.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_
Do you have a V6 or V8? I have a V8 with the 4 zone climate. My only large bundle of wires is to the left rear wall (behind the parking brake release). One portion of it goes up into the dash, the other out through the firewall, and there is a third bundle coming off the other two that goes down under the carpet along side the dead pedal.
I can't find anything that looks like your picture. I wonder if the wiring is different depending on your engine and options?

I don't have the 4 zone climate control on my V8. When the tech pulled the the cover off from above the pedals, it took him literally less than one minute to pull out the control module. The only problem was that I could only get a look at the wire harness AFTER he pulled out the control module because there was not enough room for him to work and me to stick my camera in there at the same time. The wire harness in question did NOT have a lot of slack in it and I never saw him reach very far under the dash to get to the control module so, it has to be in the are that I described, i.e. to the right of the gas pedal...
I'd go out and follow the new wire backwards but it's too damn cold outside and my garage is too full of junk to get my t-reg in... 
If anyone has a web-subscription to the bentley t-reg info, maybe they can look up the control module there. I ordered the CD's but they are back-ordered..

Meat


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

I just took the cover off under my dash and I have found the module. You have to slide it toward the center of the vehicle after releasing a catch at the bottom, then pull it down. There are two plugs on it and the smaller comes off by squezing the top and pulling. Then there is the long connector that I can not clearly see. At the end the cable that comes out of the connector there are fingers that you can pull out of the end of the conector, but I'm stuck after that on getting it to unplug. Oh so close.








I don't know how to post pictures here, but will sent to someone that posts often to see if they can help - so maybe they will show up soon....


_Modified by chessmck at 8:14 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_There was a black module that is slid up into a holder under there.... (notice the slots on both sides) and it had hex nuts holding it where the screw holes are in the picture..

If this is over by the parking brake, this is the tire press monitor module.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

Here are chessmck's pics:


----------



## cultravelr (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

one quick question...what exactly do i need to take to my dealer to get them to properly do this? a print out of the thread itself and the pictures I guess? Any other recs?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (cultravelr)*

$100 bill.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Here are chessmck's pics: 

Thanks for the help on the pics! 
Now if I can only figure out that last connector... That $100 bill is starting to sound better all the time


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

You might be able to do this WITHOUT removing the connector from the control module as well. Even if you remove the connector from the control module, the key is removing the rear connector cover to expose the wire pins. Is there enough room to do this without removing the connector from the control module??
In your picture Key%20Antenna%20Module%20Plugs.jpg when you say you got stuck, do you have enough room to remover the rear connector cover to expose the wires??
Meat


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

Back to the garage.....
I saw exactly what you show in your pictures... but I did not realize that the connectors were attached from the side! I could see the grey wire block on the left and the black one to the right, but missed the module to the right of that.
What type of wire are you using to extent the antenae? Can you just splice in a single strand of speaker wire (for example) or do you need 2 wire - one to splice and one to ground.
I would thing that if the antenae is already grounded... splicing a single wire extension would not require additional connections.
Thanks for the pictures and thanks for posting them!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_What type of wire are you using to extent the antenae? Can you just splice in a single strand of speaker wire (for example) or do you need 2 wire - one to splice and one to ground.

Sorry styx, I didn't ask what type and guage wire they used when they did it. I'll try to take a look later today. I'm pretty sure it's just a single strand wire though.
Meat


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

It will probably be a single strand of wire... will probably use some light gague speaker wire. The issue (as it is snow/rain/sleeting here) is if I back my RX-7 out of the garage onto the drive so that I can work on the T-reg, will I be able to get it to go up the slope and into the garage before next spring.
The one stat they did not post on that car was 0-360 degrees in nothing flat if the roads are at all slick.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

I don't know what you paid meatster but it was worth every $ of the 2 hours of time.
To get the large connector off, you need to pull the holder on the back side of the long connector past two stops. I think you only got to the first stop. Then once the plug is unplugged, you have to cut the cable tie and the cable shield will come off. Next is the hard part, finding the right wire and somehow connecting to it. I'm off to do that now.
PS: I am 100% sure that it would be easier to find the end of the antenna in the front fender and just extend it back into the car. 


_Modified by spockcat at 3:51 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I don't know what you paid meatster but it was worth every $ of the 2 hours of time.
To get the large connector off, you need to pull the holder on the back side of the long connector past two stops. I think you only got to the first stop. Then once the plug is unplugged, you have to cut the cable tie and the cable shield will come off. Next is the hard part, finding the right wire and somehow connecting to it. I'm off to do that now.
PS: I am 100% sure that it would be easier to find the end of the antenna in the front fender and just extend it back into the car. 


Guys, there has to be an easier way to get the control module off. I'm saying this because I was there when the tech pulled my t-reg into the bay and it could not have been more than 3 minutes from the point he turned the ignition off til the point where I was holding the control module in my hand, taking the picture... I guess maybe it gets REAL easy after you do a few of them...

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

I got the control module out. It wouldn't be that hard after doing a few and if I had a shop light rather than just the little flashlight it would also help.
BUT, getting to the wire is really the tough part. From your photos, you seem to have had a little more slack in the wiring than I do. I can only see my wires while upside down on the floor of the car. There is no room for my hands to really work in that space either. I've reassembled my car and called it a day. 
As I said in my last post, it would probably be much easier to find the end of the antenna and run it back into the car and up the A pillar.
To make some room to work, I disconnected several plugs that can be seen in this photo (3x black, red, tan):








Once everything was back together, I tried to start the car. It didn't turn over at all on the first, second or third turn of the key. Only after I took the key back out and tried again did it start as normal.
My advise on this mod: DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

I just snowblew my driveway so I could pull the T-reg in to work on it..... now I'm not so sure that I want to.
If you look at this picture you can see past the large and small connectors that they have disconnected a few more... (look past by the center console) I count 5 total: 
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg
The scarry part is the car not starting right up..... I need it to drive in this mess to get to work for the rest of the week.
Waiting for you to finish and post your usual easy to follow instruction guide


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (styx)*

Yes, 5 connectors (3x black, red, tan) that are in the way, PLUS the two connectors on the remote box itself. 
Anybody have a copy of the remote range improvement TSB? The one where they unbury the antenna wire from the wire harness in the wheelwell?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

Spockcat: YGM

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

Thanks for the mail. That doesn't seem like it would be much easier. I've got to take a look tomorrow to see if I can see the wire as this was supposed to have been done on my car already.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

This box that you pull out is the "J518 - Access/Start Control Module” which if powered down will cause the starting issues. 
It controls ALL door locks, remote access, keyless start/entry, and ignition key functions. I am surprised that it can be unplugged without first powering down the whole car.
I am also surprised that this one antenna "extension" works since there are 8+ Access/Start Authorization Antennas just on the exterior of the car...two in each bumper, and 1 in each door. (per Bentley's wiring diagrams) Maybe this is just if you push a button on the remote and not the passive "keyless" function.
I will be making this change ASAP


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_This box that you pull out is the "J518 - Access/Start Control Module” which if powered down will cause the starting issues. 
It controls ALL door locks, remote access, keyless start/entry, and ignition key functions. I am surprised that it can be unplugged without first powering down the whole car.

Somehow I don't believe it should be unplugged while the vehicle is running either although the tech that did the work on mine did so. We immediately saw a red flashing warning in the MFI and he immediately turned off the ignition.

_Quote »_
I am also surprised that this one antenna "extension" works since there are 8+ Access/Start Authorization Antennas just on the exterior of the car...two in each bumper, and 1 in each door. (per Bentley's wiring diagrams) Maybe this is just if you push a button on the remote and not the passive "keyless" function.


My dealer and a t-reg certified tech I know also told me about the many antennas around the vehicle but I'm pretty sure that they are just part of the convenience package for the passive "keyless" entry. Otherwise the original TSB would not just refer to pulling out the single wire from the front fender well and this work I had done wouldn't work as well as it does. 
Today I went by my dealership to see if the R32 came in and unlocked the doors from the rear from about 50 feet away. My salesperson was puzzled....
Meat



_Modified by meatster at 9:03 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
In your picture Key%20Antenna%20Module%20Plugs.jpg when you say you got stuck, do you have enough room to remover the rear connector cover to expose the wires??
Meat

The cable harness would not let me lower the module any more, so I needed to unplug the connector before doing anything else. (What I meant by got stuck). I talked to a VW Tech today and was told that this type of connector may only need pushing along the line of the connector or that I was missing a release lever. He thought the release I was pulling out the end was to release the pins in the connector and not part of the unplug process.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Guys, there has to be an easier way to get the control module off. I'm saying this because I was there when the tech pulled my t-reg into the bay and it could not have been more than 3 minutes from the point he turned the ignition off til the point where I was holding the control module in my hand, taking the picture... I guess maybe it gets REAL easy after you do a few of them...

Meat


I had the control module in my hand and one of the plugs off in about 5 min after I found the module. The rest of the hour was looking at the connector that would not unplug, but I knew there was a catch, I just could not find it and could not see the end of the connector. Now that I know what to do, I could get it out in 3 min.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_To get the large connector off, you need to pull the holder on the back side of the long connector past two stops.

Thanks - this makes more sense than what I heard today. 
I wonder if all the other antennas go back to the tire pressure sensors...
Has anyone taken a photo of the antenna wire under the hood. I can not find this wiring bundle and have not seen a copy of the FIX.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

I tried to IM your but you have it disabled. Chek you email.
Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

meatster may have already sent it to you but here it is (and for others), the original remote distance TSB:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...1.jpg 
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg 
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...3.jpg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_Thanks - this makes more sense than what I heard today. 
I wonder if all the other antennas go back to the tire pressure sensors...
Has anyone taken a photo of the antenna wire under the hood. I can not find this wiring bundle and have not seen a copy of the FIX.

The tire pressure module is on the left wall of the driver side footwell. I saw it this afternoon while upsidedown in my car. It is a smaller white box.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_meatster may have already sent it to you but here it is (and for others), the original remote distance TSB:
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...1.jpg 
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...2.jpg 
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...3.jpg 

If anyone has problems with the jpg's, IM me for the Tiff versions. They should be a lot more legible.
Meat


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

My dealer already had the "fix" report from VW. They do it for nothing. (make sure the wire goes BEHIND the airbag). It's a GREAT fix... my range is at least 60 feet now, up from about 2.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_My dealer already had the "fix" report from VW. They do it for nothing. (make sure the wire goes BEHIND the airbag). It's a GREAT fix... my range is at least 60 feet now, up from about 2.

I'm sure we would all like a copy or an official fix document number from VW to take to our dealers. Can you give more information? Thanks!


----------



## Quinn_treg (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

Is it "official" that VWoA has issued a fix document to all dealers, and that this should be done for no charge?
Any links to official documents regarding this?
Jeff


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (Quinn_treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_
I'm sure we would all like a copy or an official fix document number from VW to take to our dealers. Can you give more information? Thanks!


_Quote, originally posted by *Quinn_treg* »_Is it "official" that VWoA has issued a fix document to all dealers, and that this should be done for no charge?
Any links to official documents regarding this?
Jeff

Are your service departments that scary where you need "official" (whatever that means) documents proving this procedure exists. Call them up and ask if they've heard of it. Odds are they have already because my service department TOLD ME about it, not knowing at all that I already had the work done at North Penn. If they say they haven't, ask them to check vwhub.com which is where they have to log everything regarding t-regs and phaetons and where they ask for help with issues. If they tell you they checked and found nothing, find another service department because they are flat out lying to you. You can have the work performed for free at any dealer that cares about their customers and then go back to your usual "scary" service department for your normal maintenance needs.
If this problem has been bothering you, I fail to see the need to have something on VWoA letterhead in your hands before you call your dealer....
Meat



_Modified by meatster at 8:30 PM 2-6-2004_


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Details... (LONG)*

So here is the deal as I currently understand it from my dealer:
1. VW does NOT have an officially available fix that can be performed by just any dealer.
2. Certain dealers in the Northeast are performing the fix that we've all heard about in this forum.
3. The dealers that are doing the fix right now have been selected by VW (for some unknown reason) to do this work as a field test.
4. My dealer called VW and asked for the details and was told that VW hasn't opened this procedure up for everybody, yet.
5. I emailed VW Customer Support from VW.com's website and told them that I have heard about the fix, and want it performed. I gave them my dealer's information, as well as the names of the dealers that are doing the work. I suspect that was proof to them that I knew my sh*t.
6. Apparently, VW has decided to teach my dealership about the fix, only if I allow them to use my truck as the guinea pig. I'm told this will happen Monday. I hear there is a guy from VW going there to show them the details.
7. I was told that without this being a normal VW fix, I would typically have to pay for the work. However, since I'm letting them use my truck to learn the procedure, my dealer is doing it for free.
8. I'm *guessing* that VW will follow up with me to see if there are any negative side effects to this modification. Perhaps my results will help VW decide to release this as a normal fix.
9. However, my final guess would be that this is a 2-3 hour repair, and VW really doesn't want to do it (even if they know how). I'm sure the bean counters could just keep this one under wraps for a while. They might just be hoping that most people would never go to the lengths I did. Considering the (relatively) small number of T-reg owners who read this forum, they might just NEVER make it official and wait for other people to make noise.
I'll let you guys know how all this turns out Monday night (I hope).
-Andy


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Are your service departments that scary where you need "official" (whatever that means) documents proving this procedure exists. Call them up and ask if they've heard of it. Odds are they have already because my service department TOLD ME about it, not knowing at all that I already had the work done at North Penn. 

I think you are blessed with a great technical service dept. The one I use (only one in the area) has taken care of every issue I've had and have helped me with removing headliner and dash for some of my wiring projects, yet they only know about the "pull the wire out of the engine bundle fix". I was hoping there was a reference number as I'm assuming the problem may be that while they have great mechanical skills, they may not have the best computer data base search skills or may just not have time to read all the posts. Anyway that is why I'm asking. If I can point them in the right direction, I'm sure they will find and fix it. I can say that VW has not responded to thier information requests in 3 weeks on this subject and I was there when they sent the question. Then again maybe I need to drive them harder.....


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (chessmck)*

got the antenna wire extended through the dash and above the radio today. Works great!


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

When I went to my dealer, he said, "VW has a fix-it kit. I ordered it for you, and will call when it comes in".


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vracer* »_When I went to my dealer, he said, "VW has a fix-it kit. I ordered it for you, and will call when it comes in".

Most item are there in 4 days and I've found they never seem to call you back. I'd call them in 5 days and check.. I also found that with this fix (and it makes sense) that you need to hold the keyfob higher than the bottom of the window when you are 20 ft from the T to allow the signal to pass through the window and into the top of the dash. Holding it lower has the metal sides blocking the in dash antenna. I can easily get 30 ft when holding the keyfob 5 to 6 ft from the ground.... Make sure they connect to the clear wire...


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I've got to take a look tomorrow to see if I can see the wire as this was supposed to have been done on my car already.

Hi Spock, just to follow up...was it done on your V10 already & what kind of distances are you getting?
Thanx...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (Wolf)*

It hasn't been done on my V10 and since I am installing the keyless start button next week, I am thinking I will do this myself and route it up the A pillar and across the headliner next to the windshield.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

For a second there I thought you were going to mount the keyless start button in the headliner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_For a second there I thought you were going to mount the keyless start button in the headliner.















 
It would look quite good in the overhead console. Kind of like an airplane.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_It hasn't been done on my V10 and since I am installing the keyless start button next week, I am thinking I will do this myself and route it up the A pillar and across the headliner next to the windshield.

Let me know how it works across the windshield.... I have mine going up the A pillar but along the driver side of the car to the C pillar. I couldn't get it past the C pillar to the back. I have good range side to side but still +/- from the back (better but not great).
I wonder if it is possible to splice a segment across the front as well?


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (spockcat)*

bump for this


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Keyfob Range Fix (meatster)*

I had this fix done today by the dealer per instructions from VWoA to resolve the problem. 
It appears as though running the antenna up the A pillar solves the problem.


----------

